# FOB problem



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok, so I searched and couldn't fix my problem. 

Today we had a good rain and when I went outside my fob would not unlock the door. Finally I manually opened it and the alarm went off so I hoped in and started it up. I drove it into my shop and that was when I started reading about the issues with the fob. 

When I bought the car I got two fobs, but one of the keys was broken. No big deal right, I'll just order one soonish and I have two fobs just in case... So I switch out the keys thinking maybe the one has a dead battery, but it wouldn't work also. 

I opened up the original fob and check the battery voltage... it was fine (3.0v). I tried going up to the car and holding both lock and unlock, but it didn't do anything with either. 

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When you press the button do you hear the doors mechanism operating?
Have you tried opening the trunk with the FOB?

Both Fobs not working may indicate:
Door actuator not functioning
BCM not reading right.

Both the actuators and BCMs are known issues on this car.

Try opening your trunk with the FOBS. If it operates it then the next step would be door actuator(s)

Your former Pontiac Dealer should be able to diagnose the issue with their scanner which would show them error codes you may not be getting on the dash.


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

They were completely dead. It actually started working today after lunch.... no idea why? It was working fine, came a storm and stopped, then started working again today.

They were completely unresponsive, like the receiver on the car had failed. Maybe it will hold out for a while.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Just my .02 here: My keyfob began working intermittently. One time it would work the next not. Tried the spare, same deal. Took it to the dealer, they scanned it and BCM codes popped up. The signal was working intermittently. 

New BCM solved it. Not to say this is whats going on with yours but......

Another tid bit of info here: The wiring harness to the BCM behind the glove box: The harness from factory lies against a sharp piece of bracket. In time the chaffing will wear through the insulation thus causing breaks in communication. I took my glove box apart and discovered mine was not but it was dangerously close. When the BCM was replaced the tech routed the cable a bit further way from the sharp piece. I zip tied the cable to a vertical fender brace to keep the cable from chaffing. You may want to remove your glovebox and take a peek it not for anything else, prevention. This issue was reported by many.


----------

